# Cooking for party of 25



## iso (Jun 25, 2010)

Wife requested BBQ for her birthday. I'm more than happy to oblige.








Meat for 25. One brisket flat, 2 pork butts, 2 racks of baby backs, 2 racks of St Louis ribs.







Brisket flat is getting happy and ready to meet smoke. Not a Waygu brisket. Wife had a fit over the price 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.







Both smokers heating up. Ducane grill is sitting quietly in the background waiting for kids food tomorrow.







Happy pork butts meet smoke. Using SMF rub this time. 







Smoked whiskey BBQ sauce. One of five sauces I made for this event. The others include a Raspberry BBQ sauce, Cherry BBQ sauce, Ginger-Cherry, & spiced rum. Picked up a 6 pack of Alaskan Summer Ale to drink but I am tempted to make that into a sauce as well.







 Pork butts sitting on a plateau with a quick spray of apple juice. 







Brisket sitting on its plateau







Pork spare ribs. On the left rub with brown sugar coating. On right rub only.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like a great start!!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 25, 2010)

off to a good start


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Cant wait to see the results - looks like a fun time for all


----------



## iso (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like this will be the last cook for my bigger smoker. The firebox door has warped to the point there is no air control. It runs wide open with all vents closed.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2010)

Iso said:


> Looks like this will be the last cook for my bigger smoker. The firebox door has warped to the point there is no air control. It runs wide open with all vents closed.


That stinks well except the fun of picking out a new smoker


----------



## iso (Jun 26, 2010)

All done. Lots of happy people with full tummies. Of the sauces the spiced rum and smoked whisket were favorites.











Ribs done two ways.







Pulled pork with chunks of delicious bark.







The camera didn't capture this very clearly. Beef brisket flat smoked with hickory with a touch of mesquite.

The brisket sliced across the grain. Nice smoke ring. After 26 hours the wait was truly worth it. Easily the best brisket I have made yet.







Guest enjoying the smoked whiskey bbq sauce served in the Jim Bean bottle. Mason jars on the left contain various other sauces. The spiced rum based sauce didn't last long. The ginger-cherry was also a guest favorite.







Young lady enjoying BBQ.

Wife enjoyed her birthday BBQ. Lots of compliments and happy people.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks awesome and I'm sure it was a great time!!


----------

